# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Calha 6x80W T5

## carlos pacheco

Boa tarde a todos.

Venho apresentar o projecto da calha para o futuro aquário cá de casa. 
Teve inicio em Abril deste ano e tem sido feito aos poucos. 

O primeiro esboço foi este:



O primeiro inconveniente era o facto dos balastros ficarem mesmo por cima das lâmpadas, ficando mais sujeitos ao calor das mesmas.



Segundo problema, a estética.

A calha iria ficar com 8.7cm de altura por 150,8cm de comprido
Algo que não me agradou.

Toca a repensar isto tudo

O resultado foi este:



Em vez de levar uma régua de 10cm de largura como na primeira, leva duas de 8cm e os balastros ficam separados 3 de cada lado.
Assim sempre ficam menos expostos ao aquecimento das lâmpadas.

Por outro lado a calha passou a ter 5.7cm de altura e 36.2cm de largura.
O que dá logo outro aspecto a calha.

Ambas as reguas vão levar 2 ventoinhas o que faz um total de 4 ventoinhas.
Em cada régua uma vai ficar a meter ar e a outra a tirar o ar. 



Os apoios foram feitos de chapa de alumínio de 4mm. 



Na imagem de cima  da para ver a calha com uns tubos quadrado de 1cm. Acabaram por ser tubos de 1,5cm.
Esses tubos serviram de apoio para a chapa reflectora.
Os tubos inicialmente eram para ser em inox acabou por ser de alumínio.




Nesta duas ultimas imagens dá para ver a chapa onde vão encaixar os suportes das lâmpadas. 



A chapa irá ficar aparafusada aos tubos de 1,5cm.



Na imagem de cima da para ver que já tem outro tubo ao meio.
Esse tubo iria servir para  fazer de suporte para os leds, mais a frente irão ver que não meti o tubo. 

Isto foi o primeiro teste:





Entretanto comecei na aventura dos rasgos e das furações.

O primeiro passo foi fazer os buracos por onde vai passar o cabo de suspensão da calha.

Para isso utilizei daqueles mini berbequim tipo dremel neste caso um clone que sai mais barato



Depois de ter feito os furos la tentei passar o cabo pelo buraco da agulha. Com alguma pachorra de alentejano la consegui a coisa sem olhar para abertura do tubo.




Cerra cabos:



Peça que vou utilizar para ligar os cabos da calha ao cabo vertical.


Encontradas numa oficina de bicicletas  :SbOk5: 

O buraco para uma das ventoinhas.
Mais uma vez o clone a trabalhar com uns discos de corte.



Marcação dos furos:

----------


## carlos pacheco

Broca craniana :


A ventoinha no sitio já com o buraco feito:


A seguir foi abrir os rasgos para os balastros:


Penso que da para reparar que ficou com algumas rebarbas do corte.
Passei um pouco de lixa grossa e ficou resolvido 



A régua de alumínio já com os cortes:



Recebi os balastros e fio rígido da aquaeden.

Fiquei contente, porque fiz os cortes para os balastros pelas medidas que eles tinham na pagina deles.

Encaixou tudo bem 





Procedi a marcação dos furos para os balastros, e fiz os respectivos furos.




Gastei as chapas que vão fazer de apoio aos tubos. 




As chapas já furadas.



Primeiro teste 




Ainda falta marcar e furar os buracos para os "L" que seguram a chapa. Os mesmos irão ser seguros com rebites, muito devido ao facto de irem passar fios por dentro da calha.

Cortei também os tampos para as calha

----------


## carlos pacheco

Marquei os topos para a furação: 



A marcação de mais uns furos:



Os furos nos topos foram feitos de maneira a poder fazer rosca.
Existe uma maneira muito simples de se saber qual a broca a utilizar para depois se fazer a rosca na peça.
Pegam na porca do parafuso que vão utilizar, e passam uma broca por dentro da porca.
A broca tem que passar justa por dentro da porca, assim ficam a saber qual a broca certa para depois se abrir rosca sem se fazer muita força.



A ferramenta utilizada para fazer a rosca, e o parafuso para depois testar a rosca.
Tem que ter atenção, que convêm utilizar algum spray para ir lubrificando a medida que vão fazendo a rosca. 




Os topos foram soldados a TIG por um amigo. 

Colocação das chapas de apoio: 




Resolvi fixar as chapas de apoio com rebites em vez de parafusos,
porque assim não corro o risco de mais tarde traçar algum fio.

Uma geral do estado calha:



cablagem da calha:




Foram cortados um pouco mais compridos,quando chegar a altura da montagem final corto com a medida certa.
Assim tenho alguma margem de manobra se precisar de fazer algum ajustamento.
A seguir juntei os três com fita. 




Fiz a marcação das pontas com um pouco de fita de papel e com o respectivo numero.
Algo que vai tornar o trabalho mais fácil na altura da montagem. 




Resolvi encaixar já os fios dos suportes das lâmpadas.
Como são de encaixe fica já com um fio, depois e so juntar com uma caixa de junção. 






As cablagens todas enroladas.



E mais uma peças marcadas, prontas para ser furadas.



Fiz um primeiro teste para a chapa de apoio onde os suportes das lâmpadas vão encaixar:

----------


## carlos pacheco

Comprei chapa de alumínio e chapa de inox.
A de alumínio serviu para o exterior da calha e a de inox como reflectora.

Corte da chapa de inox:


Maquina de quinar a chapa, estava a quinar a chapa onde os suportes das lâmpadas vão ficar:



A calha com as peças encaixadas:




Marcação das peças onde vão ficar os suportes das lâmpadas:



Desgastei a chapa com um lima, algo que demora um pouco mas nada que não se faça.



Primeiro teste:





A primeira chapa já com os rasgos feitos:



Chapa reflectora:



Não liguem as manchas da chapa, e sujidade. Esta chapa vai ser polida para poder reflectir mais a luz.

Desta vez fiz a abertura dos furos para a passagem de ar das ventoinhas.
Andei a procura de imagens na net e encontrei isto



Imprimi a imagem e passei para papel vegetal:



Recortei e colei com fita no sitio da ventoinha.



A seguir foi só fazer os furos.




Penso que isto assim vai resultar, e uma questão de fazer o teste com as ventoinhas já colocadas no sitio.

----------


## carlos pacheco

O tubo que veio tem 1.5cm por 1cm. O único contra e que vou ter que fazer novos topos para os tubos.

Aqui estão eles:



Já deu para avançar varias coisas na calha.
Abri os rasgos todos nas chapas de apoio.
Primeiro fiz um furo no sitio que queria gastar para facilitar, visto que ia abrir os rasgos com uma lima.



As chapas com os rasgos feitos:



Fiz a montagem toda da calha para afinar as coisas.
Tive que alargar alguns rasgos para acertar uma coisa ou outra mas no geral ate esta bom.





Houve apenas um problema, (nem tudo corre sempre como planeamos) a chapa reflectora ficou comprida de mais....Honestamente nem sei como isto aconteceu...vou ter que cortar uns 3mm ou 5mm. Mas vou cortar primeiro 3mm de um lado e depois logo vejo.




Nas imagens acima dá para ver que a chapa fica sobreposta a outra, mas pronto nada que não se consiga rectificar.

Mais um teste



No geral estou muito contente com a calha, esta a ficar de acordo com o que tinha planeado.

Cortei os novos topos para os tubos e abri rosca. 



Os tubos tive que andar a gastar uns altos que tinham na parte de dentro, para depois o topo encaixar bem. 



Com os topos metidos já pude marcar e fazer a furação dos tubos, para meter os L's de apoio. 



Desta vez utilizei parafusos porque não vão passar fios dentro dos tubos. 

Um dos tubos já no sitio: 



Teste com a lâmpada que tinha aqui em casa, bate tudo certo  :Smile: 



Fiz os furos na chapa de fora e meti os parafusos. 
No total foram 4 parafusos de cada lado, só com estes fica com um ar "limpo".



Já comecei a furar as chapas de inox. 
A que ter em atenção que convém furar a xapa de inox com uma broca própria para furar inox. 
Eu não digo que com uma normal não de mas...

Outra coisa que ajuda e um pouco de WD40 sempre lubrifica e arrefece a broca e a chapa. 




Já estão dois furos feitos só falta os restantes :P

----------


## carlos pacheco

Entretanto já houve aqui umas alterações 

Inicialmente era para meter os Leds onde está assinalado a vermelho:



Mas ponderei a coisa... por duas razões. 
1ª-O inox e rijo para caraças e tinha abrir dois buracos para os leds:



2ª- O aquecimento que muito possivelmente os leds iam levar. Isto porque iam ficar no meio das lâmpadas. 

Assim resolvi passar os Leds para aqui:



Em vez de levar dois, vai levar quatro ficam dois de cada lado.
Assim já não ficam expostos ao calor directo das lâmpadas.
A chapa que vai tapar aquela zona vai ser de alumínio, o que torna muito mais fácil a abertura dos buracos. 

Penso eu de que...

Consegui arranjar as chapas para tapar o resto. 
São verdes…mas cavalo dado não se olha ao dente 
Depois e pintada de outra cor. 





Ainda me falta fazer 8 furos na xapa de inox. 



Comecei a abrir os rasgos na chapa onde vai levar os leds. 
Primeiro tive que tirar as duas chapas que tapavam os tubos: 



Retirei os parafusos da chapa em L que segurava os tubos, e voltei a aparafusar as chapas no sítio.  
Tirei a chapa e os tubos tudo pegado da calha. 



Marquei o sítio do Led com um riscador. 



Fiz primeiro uns furos com uma broca, depois foi só limar. 



Buraco já feito:



Led no sitio:



La comecei a desmanchar tudo e a marcar tudo, senão depois a montar e uma porra. 




Hoje andei de roda dos fios da calha. 
Passei os fios: 



E fiz as ligações:

----------


## carlos pacheco

Preparação das peças para por na calha. 



Já colocadas na calha: 



Fiz o teste a todos os suportes, está tudo a ligar. 



Os leds chegaram hoje. 



A primeira coisa a fazer foi cortar a ficha que vinha nos leds:



Depois coloquei fita de dupla face nos leds:



Tive que meter os leds com a chapa no sítio, para ter a certeza que ficavam alinhados com o buraco: 



As ligações dos leds:



Teste aos Leds:



As outras ligações:




Neste momento na calha só me falta a dita ventoinha e pintar as chapas. 

O resto só poderá ser feito quando tiver a estrutura do armário montada. 
Isto devido ao facto dos fios que vão alimentar a calha passarem por dentro do tubo onde a calha vai ficar suspensa, e os temporizadores irão ficar dentro do armário. 

Ontem deixei a calha ao relento na varanda. Foi um risco porque podia chover durante a noite. 
Felizmente correu tudo bem. 
Fotos do teste:




Levou umas mantas por cima no caso de alguns salpicos, e umas almofadas por baixo para a eventualidade da calha cair. 
De manha estava no mesmo sítio. 

Estou a espera de algumas coisas da sonigate que ainda não chegaram, e outras da aquaeden.
Já cá tenho a manga termo-retráctil para os fios que vão ate a calha. 

Uma alteração que ouve foi os programadores, no inicio pensei em meter estes programadores:


Era uma solução barata mas tem um inconveniente, sempre que acaba a luz os gajos atrasam. 

Andei a pesquisar e encontrei uns programadores digitais no ebay:


Era uma solução mais viável, mas o mais barato que encontrei custava a volta de oito euros e pouco cada um. 
Como queria que as lâmpadas ficassem independentes a brincadeira ficava em quase 60 euros. 
Se depois junta-se mais um para as ventoinhas ainda mais caro ficava. 

A uns dias atrás encontrei um tópico noutro forum (Reeffforum  :SbOk:  ), em que tinha metido lâmpadas T5 controladas com um Arduino.
Andei a investigar e vai acabar por ser essa a opção. 
Uma das coisas que para já não vou conseguir fazer com os balastros que tenho e DIM, que e controlar a intensidade de luz das lâmpadas.

Mas de qualquer maneira vai dar para controlar as lâmpadas todas independentes e a ligarem como inicialmente estava projectado. 

Outra vantagem e que sai mais barato o arduino que os controladores digitais. 
E tenho um leque muito maior de funções. 

Material:

Arduino MEGA 2560 ATMEGA2560 AVR USB board
Podia optar por um mais barato como o Arduino 2009, mas com o mega fico servido para mais opções. 


LCD Keypad Shield for Arduino Duemilanove & Mega 2560
Mostrador digital onde vai mostrar as funções. 


8 Channels 5V Relay Module for Arduino ARM PIC AVR DSP
Vai servir para controlar as lâmpadas, os leds e as ventoinhas. 


Real Time Clock Module DS1307 For Arduino Uno Mega Mega 2560
Se acabar a luz, fica na mesma com o tempo certo. 


Outra coisa a ponderar e um sensor de temperatura na calha, assim as ventoinhas so ligam quando atingir certa temperatura.

Hoje já chegou uma Shield que comprei para facilitar a ligação dos componentes todos e para ter mais opções no futuro. 

Queria desde já agradecer ao senhor Baltasar pelas dicas a respeito do Arduino e ao JoãoCalves .

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite Carlos

Parabéns pelo projecto!
Fiquei 'cansado' com tanta descrição! eh eh!
Agora segue-se o arduino... isto dos DIY só custa é começar!

Continua a postar a evolução.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas Carlos.

Parabéns, a calha está com mt bom aspecto!  :Palmas: 

Então, mas isto quer dizer que afinal vai ser um aquario de reef??  :yb624: 

Tenho a certeza que a calha prefer iluminar um reef! ... :yb665:   :SbClown:

----------


## carlos pacheco

> Boa noite Carlos
> 
> Parabéns pelo projecto!
> Fiquei 'cansado' com tanta descrição! eh eh!
> Agora segue-se o arduino... isto dos DIY só custa é começar!
> 
> Continua a postar a evolução.
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Obrigada. Realmente isto são muitas fotos lol 
A ideia era meter o maximo de informação hehe mesmo assim ainda faltou uma coisa ou outra mas isto de estar a fazer as coisas e tirar fotos tem muito que se lhe diga. 






> Boas Carlos.
> 
> Parabéns, a calha está com mt bom aspecto! 
> 
> Então, mas isto quer dizer que afinal vai ser um aquario de reef?? 
> 
> Tenho a certeza que a calha prefer iluminar um reef! ...


Ainda não vai ser para um reef hehe 
Mas como alguém sabiamente disse "a calha tanto serve para doce como salgado, será uma questão das lâmpadas que lhe coloca" hehe

Mas nunca digas desta agua não beberei

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Muito bom parabens vou seguir

----------


## carlos pacheco

> Muito bom parabens vou seguir


Obrigada Paulo.

Agora e esperar que o material venha. 
E depois e a saga de ligar o material todo  :yb624: 

Isto do Arduino deve ir dar agua pelas barbas  :SbSourire:

----------


## Sérgio Paulo

> Isto do Arduino deve ir dar agua pelas barbas


Está muito fixe Carlos.  :SbOk: 

E mete barbas nisso, eu já ando de olhos em bico.....

----------


## carlos pacheco

> Está muito fixe Carlos. 
> 
> E mete barbas nisso, eu já ando de olhos em bico.....



E verdade sim senhor.

Ora bem a minha saga lá continua, muita pesquisa com alguma leitura pelo meio tal como o Sérgio Paulo hehe.

Como tinha dito anteriormente, já cá tenho a Shield que tinha comprado ao Baltasar. 
Aqui está a magana:



Entretanto já chegou o LCD para o Arduino, olha o gajo aqui tão bonito  :Cool: 



Como sou um leigo na matéria  :yb624:  fui pela lógica da batata... e encaixei o LCD na Shield



Penso que esteja correcto assim... pode ser que entretanto chegue mais alguma coisa hoje. 

Outra duvida que tenho.. O local onde vou meter a sonda de temperatura para as ventoinhas...

Estava a pensar meter aqui:




Assim ficava mais central, e por baixo da chapa onde vão ficar as lâmpadas. 

Que acham da ideia?

Cumps

----------


## JoaoCAlves

As ventoinhas são para arrefecer os balastros certo? Se sim, mete o sensor junto a um dos balastros.  :Wink:

----------


## carlos pacheco

> As ventoinhas são para arrefecer os balastros certo? Se sim, mete o sensor junto a um dos balastros.


Bom dia joão.

sim vão ser para arrefecer os balastros. 

Realmente tens razão, la o velho ditado dizia "duas cabeças juntas pensam melhore que uma" hehe

Neste caso penso que seria o balastro que fica ao centro, já que e o que esta mais afastado das ventoinhas. 

Vou ver se hoje compro o sensor.

Cumps

----------


## carlos pacheco

Bom dia. 

Já chegaram mais umas coisas hehe

O Arduino e os reles.

Agora as duvidas. 

Seguindo as indicações do JoãoCalves, vou ligar o GND da placa dos Reles:




A um GND da Shield:

Neste caso pensei em ligar aqui:



Os pinos da placa de Reles:

Estou a pensar liga-los nestas portas digitais. Ate são 8 


O VCC e preciso ligar a algum lado? 


Outra duvida, os cabos para ligar isto são deste género:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-pin-28X-...item25631299af

Ou deste:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Arduino-So...03885632534582

Ligação dos balastros aos relés.
Seguindo mais uma vez as indicações do JoãoCalves.

A fase vai ao pino do meio do Relé:


Que por sua vez irá sair por aqui:


para os balastros. O neutro vai directo aos balastros. 

Penso que seja assim...

Ainda falta chegar o relógio para o arduino e o sensor de temperatura. 

Em relação ao sensor. Alguém sabe onde comprar o fio para ligar tipo de coisas? Digo isto porque ainda vou precisar de uma boa quantidade, porque o fio que vai fazer a ligação ao sensor vem desde o armário ate a calha. 
O fio vai passar por dentro do suporte da calha. 

So para perceberem como vai ficar a coisa:


Quanto a fonte de alimentação para o Arduino, estava a pensar mandar vi algo deste género:


Penso que para já e tudo  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Carlos

Como tens screwshied no Arduino e na placa de relés, não precisas desses cabos...
Qualquer fio de secção 1mm2 serve para o efeito... 
Podes aplicar umas ponteiras nas pontas dos fios... mas não é obrigatório.
Eu gosto sempre de aplicar umas ponteiras e uns números a identificar os fios... fica sempre mais pro e o ego gosta  :Smile: 

Atenção a uma coisa. A fonte recomendada para o Arduino, tipicamente é 12V 2A... Terás que verificar se 2A te chega... 
Por exemplo, no meu projecto COADAS (não confundir com COADAS+) tenho uma fonte de 3A, pois para activar uma elecroválvula, 1 bomba Tunze 9/12V, LOGO! Siemens em simultâneo, 2A não chegavam...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## carlos pacheco

> Boa tarde Carlos
> 
> Como tens screwshied no Arduino e na placa de relés, não precisas desses cabos...
> Qualquer fio de secção 1mm2 serve para o efeito... 
> Podes aplicar umas ponteiras nas pontas dos fios... mas não é obrigatório.
> Eu gosto sempre de aplicar umas ponteiras e uns números a identificar os fios... fica sempre mais pro e o ego gosta 
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Boas Pedro Ferrer. 
Desde já agradeço a ajuda. 
A minha duvida e mais aqui nesta parte:


Visto que não tem os screwshied, dai ter falado nos fios com as ponteiras.

----------


## carlos pacheco

> Boa tarde Carlos
> 
> 
> 
> Atenção a uma coisa. A fonte recomendada para o Arduino, tipicamente é 12V 2A... Terás que verificar se 2A te chega... 
> Por exemplo, no meu projecto COADAS (não confundir com COADAS+) tenho uma fonte de 3A, pois para activar uma elecroválvula, 1 bomba Tunze 9/12V, LOGO! Siemens em simultâneo, 2A não chegavam...
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Pois..estive a ver e este era de 9V 1A...tenho de ver bem isto.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Percebi agora a tua questão.
Sendo assim precisas destes http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Arduino-So...03885632534582

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## carlos pacheco

> Boa tarde
> 
> Percebi agora a tua questão.
> Sendo assim precisas destes http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Arduino-So...03885632534582
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Obrigada mais uma vez Pedro Ferrer. 
Vou se mando vir isso.  
Isto aos poucos vai-se compondo.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Boas Carlos isso está a andar bem, olha que sensor de temperatura compraste? O DS18B20?

Se bem que percebi se for este eles existem a venda já em formato sonda com cabo de 2,5m ou mais prontinho a mergulhar dentro da agua, tipo este:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DS18B20-Wa...item35b4ab539e

Procura pois existem N e possivelmente mais baratos, esse foi o primeiro que encontrei em formato sonda.

----------


## carlos pacheco

> Boas Carlos isso está a andar bem, olha que sensor de temperatura compraste? O DS18B20?
> 
> Se bem que percebi se for este eles existem a venda já em formato sonda com cabo de 2,5m ou mais prontinho a mergulhar dentro da agua, tipo este:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DS18B20-Wa...item35b4ab539e
> 
> Procura pois existem N e possivelmente mais baratos, esse foi o primeiro que encontrei em formato sonda.


Ola Baltasar. 

Sim isto vai indo, devagar chega-se longe...pelo menos e o que dizem...lolol

sim foi esse que comprei, ficou em 1.59 libras 

Por acaso já tinha visto esse pronto a mergulhar hehe. Esse vai ser para outra outra altura. 
Deixa la ver se trato primeiro das luzes :P

Quanto as ligações dos reles, está bem assim ? 

eu tinha falado com o JoãoCalves a respeito das ligações ele disse:

"Do lado dos 220V dos relés, ligas o Vivo ao pino do meio do relé, e depois, ligas o Pino "NO" do relé ao Vivo do balastro. "

Fiquei foi na duvida no "NO" lolol isto quando um gajo não pesca puto de electrónica e cá uma açorda  hehe
Mas diga-se de passagem que e mais facil com o material aqui.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Os relés tem sempre 3 contactos sendo um comum (entrada) e depois o NC (normal close - normalmente fechado) e NO (normal open - normalmente aberto), este ultimo tal como o nome indica normalmente esta aberto e o relé ao receber corrente na sua bobine fecha-o fazendo o oposto no que normalmente está fechado que passa a ficar aberto, acho que dá para perceber ok?

Portanto como a tua board de reles não está bem marcado no PCB qual é qual, deverias testar com um multímetro qual é qual, mas geralmente o do meio é o comum em todas as boards desse género é sua uma questão de veres qual dos outros dois é o NO que precisas.

----------


## carlos pacheco

> Os relés tem sempre 3 contactos sendo um comum (entrada) e depois o NC (normal close - normalmente fechado) e NO (normal open - normalmente aberto), este ultimo tal como o nome indica normalmente esta aberto e o relé ao receber corrente na sua bobine fecha-o fazendo o oposto no que normalmente está fechado que passa a ficar aberto, acho que dá para perceber ok?
> 
> Portanto como a tua board de reles não está bem marcado no PCB qual é qual, deverias testar com um multímetro qual é qual, mas geralmente o do meio é o comum em todas as boards desse género é sua uma questão de veres qual dos outros dois é o NO que precisas.


Yap percebido. 

Dai o João ter dito para ligar a fase ao do meio, agora e uma questão de ver qual deles e o NO se o da esquerda ou o da direita 

 :Pracima: 


Encontrei este link:

http://arduino-info.wikispaces.com/ArduinoPower#4-8



    NO: Normally Open
    COM: Common Connection
    NC: Normally Closed

Look at the diagram on the right. This shows the switch that is inside the relay. This switch is "thrown" by the electromagnet inside. The diagram shows that COM is connected to the Normally Closed contact. That's the case when the relay is off. When the relay is turned on the electromagnet flips the switch up and COM is then connected to Normally Open. So, if we want a lamp to be on when the relay is on, we connect our circuit from COM to NO.

Sendo assim o NO a partida vai ser o da esquerda penso eu de que.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas Carlos.

O ideal é teres um multimetro, mas se não tiveres, ligas de acordo com esse diagrama. Sem nada ligado na parte de controlo da board dos relés, ligas os 220V à ficha e vêz se a lampada liga ou não.

Se ligar a lampada, já sabes que tens que ligar o fio entre o relé e os balastros ao pino do lado oposto nos relés.

Mas acho que deves investir num multimetro, nem que seja um de 10€. Para estas coisas é suficiente e poupa mts chatices.

Qt ao VCC da board, fiquei na duvida se é ao VIN ou aos 5V do arduino. Podes tirar um foto com mais detalhe ao jumper do lado direito da board dos relés?
Abraço

----------


## carlos pacheco

> Boas Carlos.
> 
> O ideal é teres um multimetro, mas se não tiveres, ligas de acordo com esse diagrama. Sem nada ligado na parte de controlo da board dos relés, ligas os 220V à ficha e vêz se a lampada liga ou não.
> 
> Se ligar a lampada, já sabes que tens que ligar o fio entre o relé e os balastros ao pino do lado oposto nos relés.
> 
> Mas acho que deves investir num multimetro, nem que seja um de 10€. Para estas coisas é suficiente e poupa mts chatices.
> 
> Abraço


Boa tarde João 

Eu neste momento ando só a tentar perceber a "mecanica" da coisa hehe 

Depois irei montar  e testar as coisas com um amigo meu que esta a acabar o curso de electrónica  :Pracima: 
Assim tenho alguém a vigiar o que faço que para isto não dar raia  :yb663: 
Mas sim isso e um aparelho que ainda tenho de comprar...depois la tenho que ouvir a maria a perguntar para que serve aquilo  :yb624: 

Mas como sou curioso ando aqui a moer os neurónios hehe 
Mas pelo menos já percebo um pouco mais da coisa 

Obrigada mais uma vez pela ajuda

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Uma pergunta relativamente a essa placa de relés...
Vamos supor que um relé se queima... é possível substitui-lo? 
Em caso afirmativo, é fácil arranjar um relé desses?
Em caso afirmativo, onde?

Não sei porquê, prefiro comprar umas bases de relé e relés e aplicá-los numa calha DIN...

Obrigado
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boa pergunta, não sei....

Mas tb pelo preço da board completa, não vale a chatice... board nova!  :Big Grin: 

Mas safas-te!  :Wink: 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10pcs-5V-D...item2567667caf

Mas reparei agora, os relés são 5V. A questão é que consomem 120mA. Se tiveres vários ligados, é mt fruta para o regulador interno do arduino.

O melhor é usares uma fonte de 5V externa para alimentar tudo.

----------


## carlos pacheco

Bom dia  :Olá: 
Ontem fiquei sem bateria na maquina  :Coradoeolhos: 

Tens aqui uma imagem:

"The 8-relay board shown here gives you a choice of powering the relay drive circuits from the same supply as Arduino, or isolating Arduino by removing the jumper over at the right. In that case you need to have some separate +5V supply connected to GND and the "JD-VCC" pin (whatever THAT label means...). Here's a closeup look at the pins



If you isolate Arduino, you need to connect +5V ONLY (NOT GND) from Arduino to the VCC pin. The Arduino output pins go to IN1 through IN8. And again, these pins are Active LOW.


traduzido:

A placa 8-relay mostrado aqui dá-lhe uma escolha de alimentar os circuitos da unidade de relé da fonte mesma Arduino, ou isolar Arduino, removendo o jumper mais à direita. Nesse caso, você precisa ter alguma fonte de 5 V separado conectado ao GND e ao"JD-VCC" pino (o que quer que o rótulo significa ...).


Se você isolar Arduino, você precisa conectar +5 V apenas (e não GND) de Arduino para o pino VCC. Os pinos de saída Arduino ir para IN1 através IN8. E, novamente, estes pinos são LOW Active.



Eu vou chegar a um ponto que vou ter 6 Relay a trabalhar ao mesmo tempo. 
Achas que este tipo de fonte de alimentação vai dar para o Arduino?:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Arduino-9V...item3f0a3ac3d3

E será que vai dar para utilizar um igual para os Relays?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Não, 1A é curto. No minimo 2A mas se comprares de 5A não ficas mal servido. A fonte fica folgada.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

2.5A

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bush-Blu-R...item1c1c366354

5A

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110-240VAC...item256a178c2f

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Carlos essa fonte dá para alimentar o Arduino se a ligares na respectiva ficha DC ou no pino marcado como VIN, pois só aqui os 9V dela irão passar pelo regulador integrado existente no PCB do Arduino que irá fazer a conversão para os 5V que ele trabalha.

Sendo assim dito e visto que a board dos relés não tem qualquer regulador integrado nela terás de usar uma fonte que dê os 5V directamente pois é com esta voltagem que ela trabalha e não os 9V.

No entanto o regulador integrado onboard do Arduino tem um limite máximo de +/- 800mA ou seja mesmo que tenhas os teus 6 reles ligados e que cada um consuma os 120mA que referem temos um total de 720mA o que ainda está dentro dos parâmetros pois tudo o resto consome muito pouco mesmo. Sobre o limite de 40mA em cada pino não à problema e é para isso que na board dos reles estão os photoacopoladores, estes consomem menos que isto e recebem o sinal do Arduino que por sua vez vão fazer deixar passar os 5V retirados do pino de entrada 5V da board de forma a alimentar o relê, vejamos a coisa como um relê do relê, ou seja o photoacopolador (relê electrónico) recebe o sinal com muito pouca corrente mesmo, manda outro sinal com pouca corrente aos reles mecânicos e estes deixam passar a muita corrente (10A max) que os 220V do que vais alimentar poderá consumir.

Eu tenho uma board com 5 reles e retiro os 5V da board do Arduino sem qualquer problema, pois não tenho mais nada a consumir por ai alem o que tudo me fica abaixo do limite dos 800mA.

Tens outra hipótese e que no teu caso seria o que faria, ou seja, comprava uma fonte bem estável regulada com saída de 5V pelo menos a 2A e usava esta ligada directo no Mega Shield em qualquer terminal marcado com 5V, noutro terminal de 5V ligava a board dos reles, assim com uma única fonte tens tudo alimentado e com margem até 2A (2000mA) pois não estás sequer a usar o regulador integrado do Arduino.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Pois é, certo. O Baltasar disse tudo.

Fui atrás dos 9V e não me lembrei disso.

Desculpa, tava-te a induzir em erro.  :Pracima:

----------


## carlos pacheco

Bom dia a todos  :Olá: 

Antes de mais quero agradecer de novo a vossa ajuda, tem sido 5* e uma preciosa ajuda nesta parte do meu projecto.

Sendo assim vou optar pela solução que o Baltasar disse. 

Estive a ver aqui esta fonte:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Input-AC-1...item4ab173a7e8

Quanto aos amperes, a problema se for mais de 2A?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Não há problema nenhum, até é melhor. A fonte fica mais folgada e se mais tarde quiseres adicionar outras coisas tens margem para isso.  :Wink:

----------


## carlos pacheco

> Boas.
> 
> Não há problema nenhum, até é melhor. A fonte fica mais folgada e se mais tarde quiseres adicionar outras coisas tens margem para isso.


Sendo assim vou a procura de um com mais Amperes  :Pracima: 

Encontrei este de 4A:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Switching-...item43a9013127

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Sim, se colocares numa caixa tudo fica escondido.

tens esta tb

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/25W-DC-5V-...item27b9ca567b

e estas:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ADAPTER-TE...item3ef606a67e

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-AC-Ada...item2c60afea0d

----------


## carlos pacheco

> Sim, se colocares numa caixa tudo fica escondido.
> 
> tens esta tb
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/25W-DC-5V-...item27b9ca567b
> 
> e estas:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ADAPTER-TE...item3ef606a67e
> ...


Sim estas ligações vão ficar todas escondidas numa parte do armário, não se vai ver nada.

----------


## carlos pacheco

Bem isto está a andar bem. 
Já chegou o relogio. 
Agora falta so chegar os cabos a fonte e a sonda para depois começar a montar isto e a testar  :Pracima:

----------

